# Nahuatl: Tips for learning



## michimz

My husband speaks Nahuatl as his first language and I am slowly-but-surley learning.  Nij kuelitaj miak in Nahuatl! I know that the different dialects are so different because of historic and geographic separation, but I am a language lover and just wanted to put this out here in case anybody had anything!

Mi esposo habla Nahuatl como su primer idioma y yo estoy aprendiendo poco a poco su idioma.  Nij kuelitaj miak in Nahuatl! Yo se que los dialectos son tan distintos por razones historicas y geograficas, me encantan los idiomas y solo queria proponer algo por si acaso alguien tenga algo!!

Tajsokamatic!!


----------



## Flaminius

Moderation Note:
Please use this thread to discuss tips for learning the Nahuatl language.  We welcome useful Web sites, learners' stories, particularities of Nahuatl when learning and other information that help *michimz* learn Nahuatl.  Other Nahuatl learners, including future ones, are also welcome to drop their queries here.

Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.

Flam
OL modo


----------



## palomnik

michimz said:


> My husband speaks Nahuatl as his first language and I am slowly-but-surley learning. Nij kuelitaj miak in Nahuatl! I know that the different dialects are so different because of historic and geographic separation, but I am a language lover and just wanted to put this out here in case anybody had anything!
> 
> Mi esposo habla Nahuatl como su primer idioma y yo estoy aprendiendo poco a poco su idioma. Nij kuelitaj miak in Nahuatl! Yo se que los dialectos son tan distintos por razones historicas y geograficas, me encantan los idiomas y solo queria proponer algo por si acaso alguien tenga algo!!
> 
> Tajsokamatic!!


 
Michimz: Check out this website: http://www.sil.org/americas/mexico/nahuatl/istmo/G027b-GramNahIst-nhx.pdf

I don't think you can do better than this: a 213 page grammar, absolutely free! Granted, it's the Veracruz dialect, but it's still a start.  There's an accompanying dictionary at http://www.sil.org/americas/mexico/nahuatl/istmo/G020c-DiccNahIstCuerpo-nhx.pdf

If you prefer, you can order the books from the Summer Institute of Linguistics.


----------



## Kibramoa

Palomnik thanks for the link.  I took a look at it and it is very interesting.  The Nahuatl-Spanish diccionary I have only gives a very brief description of the grammar. 
Michimz:  hats off to you!!! I know some words but I would never claim to speak it. 
ATL = means water, sometimes liquid. 
  For example: chocolatl = cocoa + water = hot cocoa


----------



## Kibramoa

Here is the book I have:
Bautista Lara, Gregorio. Etimologias de la Lengua Nahuatl. Editora Rápida: Aguascalientes, Ags. México.  1a. edición 1989, 2a. edición 1994.


----------



## michimz

Thanks Palomnik! I love comparing the dialects!


----------



## michimz

For example, it looks to me that in the dialect that you showed me from veracruz, verbs in the past tense end in a glottal stop, where in my husbands dialect they end in a -k... Interesting!


----------

